# SifuPhil's Pshrinkatorium - Free Psychological Counseling Here!



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2013)

As a way of returning a small amount to SeniorForums.com for all of the good times I've had here, I'm offering my services as a psychological counselor at no charge.

Just write down whatever concerns you, and together we'll find a solution.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 20, 2013)

Dear Dr Phil,  I have recurring episodes of seeing things in mirrors.  Sometimes I see a woman there who seems to be much older than I really look.  What causes these hallucinations?  Is there medication or surgery to treat this increasingly disturbing condition?  

While obviously others still see me as the younger version, it is troubling that I am having these visions.  What do you suggest I do?

... a new mirror doesn't work, tried that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Dear Dr Phil,  I have recurring episodes of seeing things in mirrors.  Sometimes I see a woman there who seems to be much older than I really look.  What causes these hallucinations?  Is there medication or surgery to treat this increasingly disturbing condition?
> 
> While obviously others still see me as the younger version, it is troubling that I am having these visions.  What do you suggest I do?
> 
> ... a new mirror doesn't work, tried that.



Hmmmm.

That's very interesting.

How does that make you feel?


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 20, 2013)

_Dear Dr Phil, I am having a similar problem in that the mirror seems to increase my weight ten fold, and yes i have tried others, do you feel this is a sign that i am demented or do you feel that mirrors in Australia are faulty, i mean to say when walking down the street and i pass a window i see a ravishing woman with a gorgeous body that's 40 years old, and that's what i firmly believe i am. I'm sure the Government are to blame, they make us vote for them then expect us to age just to get an old age pension, but i'm wise to them i just don't vote. I also like pink is that a concern, i have been told my pink barbie onesie with hot pink metallic buttons is for young girls, but i think i look hot, why don't people like me or are they jealous?  _


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you for bringing that point about Australian mirrors being substandard to our attention.  I'm applying for a research grant into studying that immediately.  



That pink thing....  just don't let me see you in it okay?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Dear Dr Phil, I am having a similar problem in that the mirror seems to increase my weight ten fold, and yes i have tried others, do you feel this is a sign that i am demented or do you feel that mirrors in Australia are faulty, i mean to say when walking down the street and i pass a window i see a ravishing woman with a gorgeous body that's 40 years old, and that's what i firmly believe i am. I'm sure the Government are to blame, they make us vote for them then expect us to age just to get an old age pension, but i'm wise to them i just don't vote. I also like pink is that a concern, i have been told my pink barbie onesie with hot pink metallic buttons is for young girls, but i think i look hot, why don't people like me or are they jealous?  _



Hmmmm.

That's very interesting.

How does that make you feel?


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> That's very interesting.
> 
> How does that make you feel?



Ripped off if that's the best answer you can come up with!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Ripped off if that's the best answer you can come up with!



And why do you say that?


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> And why do you say that?



Your transference of explanation of your shortcomings is interesting, what leads you to using that ploy?


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 20, 2013)

_Very out of sorts Dr Phil, i don't know whether i'm Arthur or Martha_


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Your transference of explanation of your shortcomings is interesting, what leads you to using that ploy?



Interesting your use of that term ... let's explore that ...



			
				Jillaroo said:
			
		

> _Very out of sorts Dr Phil, i don't know whether i'm Arthur or Martha_



I think it's important to know who YOU think you are ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 21, 2013)

_Oh i know who i am Dr Phil, but no-one else wants to know me, would that be because i'm demented, well that's what they keep telling me._  :notfair:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Interesting your use of that term ... let's explore that ....



This is a promising new direction, which aspect of my use of the term do you feel is most interesting?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Oh i know who i am Dr Phil, but no-one else wants to know me, would that be because i'm demented, well that's what they keep telling me._



And do you _feel_ demented? 



Diwundrin said:


> This is a promising new direction, which aspect of my use of the term do you feel is most interesting?



Your inner child knows the answer to that.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Your inner child knows the answer to that.



Do you feel it would help to discuss any childhood incident that has led you to make this connection?

(... and why are you awake? )... but please don't answer that if you feel the question intrusive or disturbing in anyway.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Do you feel it would help to discuss any childhood incident that has led you to make this connection?



We're discussing _your_ relationship with yourself. 



> (... and why are you awake? )... but please don't answer that if you feel the question intrusive or disturbing in anyway.



Consciousness is a variable and time is an illusion.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 21, 2013)

_Sort of Dr Phil do you feel demented too_


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

This entire thread is based upon my memories of ELIZA. She was my first real connection to online psychiatry and I wanted to invoke her memory.

She's just a simple computer program with a limited number of responses, but she provided me with hours of fun and insight as a teen.

*Here's a classic version of ELIZA* you can play with, and perhaps understand why my responses were so Magic 8-Ball like. layful:

Thanks for playing!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Sort of Dr Phil do you feel demented too_



What I feel is immaterial in this dialogue. Let's talk about you.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> We're discussing _your_ relationship with yourself.



Are you sure and confident within yourself about this?  

I'll give Eliza a miss, I was 'home schooled' in mind games and prefer live action. 



Thank you for the game/s, been a buzz. :goodjob:


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 21, 2013)

_Thanks Dr Phil it's been fun_


----------

